# Pier cart



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Getting to where I need a pier cart to comfortably fish. Really interested in the Lowes yellow garden carts. Seems like a few people have them and like them. The only problem I have is that they are huge; I have jeep patriot and I can fold all the seats down; so I will have no problem when I am fishing alone, but if I bring the wife and son along it obviously wont fit. Wondering if there are any creative ideas for fitting pier carts and other gear in on a long trip with multiple people? Can I strap that cart on top? Thanks


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Timmay said:


> Getting to where I need a pier cart to comfortably fish. Really interested in the Lowes yellow garden carts. Seems like a few people have them and like them. The only problem I have is that they are huge; I have jeep patriot and I can fold all the seats down; so I will have no problem when I am fishing alone, but if I bring the wife and son along it obviously wont fit. Wondering if there are any creative ideas for fitting pier carts and other gear in on a long trip with multiple people? Can I strap that cart on top? Thanks


Get an inexpensive receiver rack from Harbor Freight. Plug the rack in your hitch and load the cart on the rack...

Robert


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> Get an inexpensive receiver rack from Harbor Freight. Plug the rack in your hitch and load the cart on the rack...
> 
> Robert


You got a link to this thing? Sounds like what Ive been looking for also.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

jasonr said:


> You got a link to this thing? Sounds like what Ive been looking for also.


Here is an example... http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200337467_200337467

You can find them in different sizes at different places. i am not saying the steel will last forever exposed to the salt climate, but for around 100 bucks, it isn't a bad alternative to squeezing people in a cart in the back of a vehicle....

Robert


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I found an aluminum one for like $79. I'll look around & see if I can find it again.
edit: here it is. It's nothing special & may not be big enough to fit your cart into, but it's an option
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92655

Another option woud be one of those pier carts with the hitch mount adapter on it from Fishnmate


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

pick up one of the aluminum pier carts. i know there a little pricy but you wont regret it ive had one since 1995 and i still use it. got one of the yellow carts and in a week sold it and used the aluminum one again. the handle comes off of it and it shold fit in the back of most suvs with the seat up. josh


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I second the motion to forget the Home Depot/Lowes garden carts. I had one that lasted for two seasons before the front axle broke on me. By then it had became really rusty and the wheel bearings had sand in them and were beginning to seize. I have a Angler's Fishin' Mate cart and I love it.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

thats the bigger cart i have the little one. this cart has sat outside my camper chained up all year since 96 or so about 200 yards from the ocean so its held up pretty good for those conditions. it will hold a cooler and tupperware container(best dry storage and they fit right in these carts.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

My garden cart is on it's 4th season and holding up fine. Yes they are big and heavy but will hold a ton of stuff! That's one of the draw backs...lol with the wife two teenage daughters me and my 5 rods and extra junk we load that sucker up. But you can find some deals on the aluminum ones and they are much easier to handle and store in smaller vehicles. Last trip in the big one we had....
5 rods
5 rod holders
1 drink cooler
1 large tackle box
1 misc small tackle box
1 bait coller
2 umbrellas
4 chairs
1 big bag of towels etc
2 layout matts

Yep more room is not always a good thing.


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

Check this cart out from Reels on Wheels, perfect size for the pier and it easily disassembles by removing clevis pins. It has made my life a lot easier.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. I ordered a cart from Tractor supply before reading some of this) I think I'll cancel that order and keep looking for something used. I found a dolly based pier cart on craigslist but that looks like it would be a pain to drag across sand. I might just grab that for 35$ and wait until I can afford an better one. Thanks for the hitch idea Kingfisher. Thats sounds like a plan.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll sell mine...Pre-loaded with fish and Dukes of Hazzard paint job.....$799.99...LOL


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Check the pics of the one I made from PVC, the handle is removable and you can make it any size that you want, mine is big and fits in the back of the Suburban . You have a roof rack that you can tie one to? The carry all rack that fits in the receiver is handier than sliced bread, so many uses.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I just sold a Fish-n-Mate standard with receiver rack. I will say, that is really the ticket when you are ready to drop some clams. You can find them used for decent prices here and there. I did find the Jr. model one time for 30 bucks. No one called about it other than me!! It still had the brand new luster on it. Of course, I had it sold by that afternoon. LOL Do what you have to do to stay on the water, but keep your eyes open for a good deal. When you don't NEED it right now, you can search and wait for great deals....

Robert


----------



## Ox Man (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a aluminum kart from beach karts.com, works great and is real sturdy. they have many sizes also.


----------



## radarthis (Oct 18, 2006)

I got the Wheeleez Beach cart from Taylors Do It center off Shore drive in Virginia Beach and I can't be much happier. Works awesome on the beach and does the same on a pier.

http://www.wheeleez.com/beachcarts.php
Online $189
Taylors $169


----------

